# D Box



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I have moved this thread here because i need help. Hi recently had a D-BOX quote in Australia for the standalone controller with the adjustable Motion platform would cost me $45,000 AU. 

I said to the sales guy that was a good joke tell me another one! He replyed tell me about it i would need a loan. That's if the wife would let me. Could someone please tell me where to buy in America cheap? cheers Troy


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Troy,

The D-box has territorial restrictions, so if you are not going to buy their products through local authorized dealers, the D-box will void the warranty.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

ok then i will stick with bass shakers for now. cheers


----------

